# Tuna Tournament Hooks



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Do the non-offset circle hook rules apply during a tournament when you are targeting tuna? Or is it just a billfish rule? I really like the Owner Super Mutu hooks, but not sure if the offset makes them illegal for tournament use.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Which specific tournament are you talking about?

Some just state IGFA rules.

For billfish, this circle hook rule only applies to dead and live baits.

A lot of tournaments don't allow 'chunkin' for tuna. That includes a lot of Tuna Only tournaments.


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Specifically ECBC


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rules for this one are clear.

Non-offset, Circle Hooks for all natural and dead bait. I don't necessarily agree with it in the case of tuna but a rule is a rule. 

There could be a situation in which you had two fish on and the second of those two would put you over the daily limit but you end up with the second dying due to a deep hook. 

This tournament has been going for years. I'm sure they have good reasons for writing the rules the way they have. 

Of course you can try to get the rule changed for this year and subsequent years but it might provoke them to rule against 'chunkin' altogether.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Learn how to use them and love them.


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea, thats how I read the rules too. Just wanted to see if others thought the rule applied to all species. 

What circle hooks do you use when bump trolling live baits for tuna?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Circle hook is a circle hook. The hook setting process is the same on all livebaiting, pitchbaiting, and chunking applications. Let the fish eat, a 5 mississippi count is USUALLY sufficient, slide the drag up and reel. That being said, I like the black mustad demons in 1x to 3x, depending on bait size, from 5/0 to 9/0. You match the hook size to the bait you are using.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Mustad 39950 NP-BN.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tourney*

anyone fishing offshore in a tourney where billfish may be targeted or caught. Must use non -offset circle hooks. This is according to the IGFA and individual tourneys are task with enforcing the rule. This would be a issue if by some chance you do catch the next world record, line class record ETC. other than that really doesn't matter. I personally don't see the difference when trolling a fake rubber Hoo will get swallowed just as fast as a dead one. Live baiting or chunking yeah it makes sense it actually makes it easier. 

but then again I am not a GOD like Ron Hamlin  
anyone ever figure out how much money he made off this


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If you know Hamlin, you know he is far-rrrrrrrr from a God. 

He made this money how?


----------

